
Sony Says 4K Movies Will Cost a Whopping $30 Apiece - vermontdevil
http://recode.net/2016/03/29/sony-says-4k-movies-will-cost-a-whopping-30-when-streaming-service-launches-in-april/
======
Zekio
So they want to encourage pirating?

~~~
vermontdevil
Apparently so. It's Sony. They never learn from their history.

